# Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?



## unterhosendieb (10. September 2019)

*Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Hi Foristen, ein Platzproblem bringt mich zu euch.

Hintergrund: Ich habe ein Riotoro CR 1080 Gehäuse mit einer 240er Coolermaster Aio in der Front.  Diese kühlt meinen ryzen 2600 ganz nett bei aktuell 4,125GHZ. 
Dazu gesellt sich noch eine RX 5700 mit Biosflash auf RX 5700XT. Die Karte könnte ohne Probleme auf 2050MHZ laufen, aber dafür muss ich den originalen Blowerkühler gut und gerne auf über 3000u/min laufen lassen, ansonsten wirds zu hitzig. Da ich kein Bock auf Laubsauger habe, bin ich seeeehr günstig über Ebay an eine ID Cooling 120VGA AIO für die Grafikkarte gestoßen (38€).

Problem dabei: Das Riotoro Gehäuse ist rein technisch überall mit Lüfter belegt. Jetzt kam mir die Frage auf, ob schon mal jemand probiert hat, zwei Radiatoren hintereinander mit Lüfter dazwischen zu verbauen?
Quasi würde an den bestehenden 240er Radiator (Rückseite) der 120er Lüfter mit dem 120er Radiator für die Grafikkarte kommen. Klar, die Karte würde keine direkte Frischluft bekommen...aber ich frage mich, ob der Luftdurchsatz dann noch reicht.

Gerne kann ich auch später ein Bild vom Case schicken.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (10. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Bzgl. Deiner Frage in der Überschrift:
Dies ist durch diverse Verbindungsmittel zwar möglich, aber nicht empfehlenswert.
Die Effektivktät von Radiatoren nimmt ab, wenn diese gestapelt werden.
Für die Kühlleistung des Systems ist es wesentlich besser, wenn die Radiatoren in Reihe angebracht sind, d.h. kein weiterer Radiator in dessen Luftstrom liegt.


----------



## Research (10. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Oben oder unten, bekommst du da Radiatoren rein?


----------



## Sinusspass (10. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Das würde theoretisch zwar gehen, aber gut ist was anderes. Spricht was gegen einen Nachrüstluftkühler?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Also erstmal: Keine gute Idee.
Die CPU ist weit weniger sensibel, was Temperatur angeht, als die GPU. Von nur nem 120er auf der GPU halte ich auch nicht viel.
Aber da du das Zeug schon hast 

Ich hab mir das Gehäuse angesehen.
Im Deckel und im Boden wäre mMn genug Platz für einen 120er, auch, wenn da offiziell keiner hingehört.
Mit minimalem Aufwand (4 Löcher bohren) könntest du da den Radi montieren.


----------



## unterhosendieb (11. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps!

Gemäß verschiedener Reddit-User liefert die ID-Cool eine recht ordentliche Leistung bei übertakteten RX 5700ern ab.  Bei einem Preis von 38€, habe ich auch kurz nicht über den Platz nachgedacht^^
Gibt auch verschiedene Tests mit der 1080ti auf yt, welche der Kühler gut in Schach hält-->aber eben nur unter optimalen Bedingungen.

Noch ist die Kühlung nicht bei mir...das ganze habe ich aus Shenzen bestellt, kommt diese Woche. 

Problem welches man bei den Plätzen oben und unten im Riotoro hat, ist das man wahrscheinlich mit dem Mainboard kollidiert. Unten sind die gekühlten Spannungswandler vom Board (Asus X370) und oben die üblichen Anschlüsse in Form von USB3, Audio etc. Quasi baut man mit Radiator und Lüftern so "hoch" das man aufs Mainboard stößt.

Ich habe im Anhang mal ein älteres Foto hinterlegt, da sieht man das Elend ganz gut. 

Ich habe nüchtern betrachtet folgende Alternativen:
1. Gehäuse wechseln (eigentlich keine Lust, ich mag das Teil ansonsten)
2. In Reihe bauen und schauen was die Temperaturen so machen (aktueller Hotspot "tjunction" liegt bei 109Grad mit derben OC bei 2100U/min, kann fast nur besser werden)
3.Irgendwie das Ganze wie von WhoRainZone erwähnt unten hineinarbeiten (oben geht niemals)
4. Anderen Lüfter für GPU nachkaufen...angeblich passen wohl die Lüfter der alten Radeons mit 53mm Lochabstand am Chip (R9 280, 290?)


----------



## Research (11. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Hmm, es gibt sehr fache Lüfter und sehr flache Radiatoren.
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Tiefe: 12mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 80mm, Tiefe: 10.8mm Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder, du baust eine komplette Kühlung für das ganze System.

Oder, Radiatoren mit ungewöhnlicher Größe:
Radiatoren Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Lüfter Rahmenbreite:40mm (8) 50mm (3) 60mm (3) 80mm (8) 92mm (3)


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*



unterhosendieb schrieb:


> 1. Gehäuse wechseln (eigentlich keine Lust, ich mag das Teil ansonsten)
> 2. In Reihe bauen und schauen was die Temperaturen so machen (aktueller Hotspot "tjunction" liegt bei 109Grad mit derben OC bei 2100U/min, kann fast nur besser werden)
> 3.Irgendwie das Ganze wie von WhoRainZone erwähnt unten hineinarbeiten (oben geht niemals)
> 4. Anderen Lüfter für GPU nachkaufen...angeblich passen wohl die Lüfter der alten Radeons mit 53mm Lochabstand am Chip (R9 280, 290?)


1. -Muss nicht sein, wenn du nicht willst, es gibt immer Mittel und Wege 
2. -Bei einem 120er Radi ist laut Faustformel ca 100W leise abführen möglich. Ist natürlich etwas variabel, aber generell kann man danach etwas gehen  Es wird laut werden, aber wahrscheinlich leiser als das Ref-Design und auch etwas kühler, aber erwarte von dem 120er nicht zu viel 
3. -Wäre vor dem 80er vielleicht Platz? Dann könntest du da mit Hilfe von sowas: Bitspower Ultimate Fan-Adapter 80/92mm auf 120mm - UV … das Ding hinmurksen.
4. -Auf deinem Bild ist doch ne XFX 280/X? Kannst den nicht verwenden?


----------



## Sinusspass (12. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Ich würde einfach einen Nachrüstluftkühler nehmen, das wird auch nicht so teuer und funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## unterhosendieb (12. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Eine Custom Kühlung für alle Komponenten werde ich wohl erstmal ausschließen, dafür ist zu viel Hardwarewechsel im Gehäuse 

So ein Adapter für den hinteren Kühler ist natürlich interessant. Müsste ich nur schauen, ob die Breite zwischen Plexiglas und Board passt✔direkt vorgemerkt!
Die good old xfx war nur Kandidat auf Übergang, welche dann auf Ebay gelandet ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch nicht, dass ich mir doch den Blower der RX antun werde. Aber es gibt immer wieder auf ebay-kleinanz. einzelne Lüfter mit dem passenden Abstand, teilweise auch für 10€.  Das wäre wohl dann ein Plan B.

Ich muss wohl sowieso noch warten, bis die AiO eintrifft...vllt kann ich übers WE neue Erkenntnisse liefern.


----------



## unterhosendieb (22. September 2019)

*AW: Kann man zwei  Radiatoren von AIO´s per Push-Pull Sandwichen?*

Zum Ergebnis:

Die Kühlung ist angekommen und ließ sich ganz gut auf die RX 5700 pflanzen. Eingebaut und festgestellt, dass Null Platz vorhanden ist. Die Sandwichmethode habe ich probiert, dabei ging die Temperatur der GPU trotzdem auf 80° hoch, der Hotspot lag bei 102°.

Ich war drauf und dran ein anderes Gehäuse zu bestellen, was ich dann aber doch zu schade fande (das jetzige Riotoro ist erst 1,5 Monate im Einsatz). Also habe ich mich entschlossen, den Radiator ans Seitenteil zu bauen und dafür ein Stück auszuschneiden. Mehr als schief gehen kann es ja nicht 

In den Bildern sieht man die Ergebnisse, aber auch die argen Platzverhältnisse. Jedoch war die Aktion ein voller Erfolg. Das Case habe ich gerade so geschlossen bekommen. Die Temperatur der GPU ist jetzt bei 65 °, der Hotspot ging abwärts auf 85°. Das klingt vllt viel, aber die Karte läuft auch bei 1200mv mit 2060mhz im Kern, und 905mhz im Speicher. Das hat sich auch beim Benchen bemerkbar gemacht. Out of the Box erzielte die Karte 7720 Grafikpunkte im Time Spy. Jetzt liegt die Karte bei 8750 punkten...ein ordentlicher Zugewinn, zumal die Lautstärke endlich gebannt ist.   

Die unsauberen Ränder am Seitenteil werde ich nochmal mit dem Dremel überarbeiten und dann im 3D-Drucker ein Seitenteil in AMD-Optik mit Staubschutzfilter ranpappen...dann isst das Auge auch wieder mit


----------

